# DIY: Polishing Your Foggy Plastic Headlights (Vid Tutorial)



## ProStreetDriver (Sep 2, 2013)

DIY: Polishing Your Foggy Plastic Headlights - YouTube

How to refinish your foggy/hazy plastic vehicle headlights cheap and easy. This is a tutorial on how to fix it, without breaking your budget and buying new headlights or lenses. You will need 1000, 1500, 2000 grit, soapy water, rubbing/polishing compound, & wax. Instead of compound, you can also use tooth paste because it does have a small amount of grit in it.

Material/products:

-1000 grit wet/dry sandpaper
-1500 grit wet/dry sandpaper
-2000 grit wet/dry sandpaper
-bucket of water with car wash soap (or dish soap)
-paste or liquid polishing compound/scratch remover
-paste or liquid automotive wax (I used carnauba wax, but it doesn't have to be)
-2 lint free polishing clothes


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You are not going to start selling stuff I hope.


----------



## Topcat (Aug 23, 2007)

I just use metal polish,always get a good job


----------



## ProStreetDriver (Sep 2, 2013)

tonigmr2 said:


> You are not going to start selling stuff I hope.


Haha no... These are just my automotive tutorial videos I'd like to share with fellow automotive enthusiasts :thumbsup:


----------

